# انت اكيد ف مصر



## govany shenoda (29 يونيو 2010)

في صور كتير اول ما تشوفها علي طول 
تقول هي ديه مصر















































​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه 
حلوووووين
شكر حوووفانى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلوة *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2010)

حلووين قوي

وخصوصا الاخيره خايف ع ايه ده

شكرا ع الفضايح جوفاني​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *ههههههههههههه *
> 
> *حلوووووين*
> *شكر حوووفانى*​


 ميرسي ليك هيروووو


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوة *​


 ميرسي ليكي
من بعض ما عندك
احنا بنتعلم​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> حلووين قوي​
> 
> وخصوصا الاخيره خايف ع ايه ده​
> 
> شكرا ع الفضايح جوفاني​


 ميرسي يامايكل
ايه رائيك
فضيحه علي الملاء
بس هي ديه الحقيقه 
ولسه ماخفيا كان اعظم ههههههههه
​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

​ 








http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...l=de&sa=X&rlz=1T4SKPB_deDE367DE367&tbs=isch:1


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

*عجبتني قوي العربيه دي

دي موديل كام دي

تسلم ايديكي جوفاني

وكفايه فضايح والنبي​*


----------



## back_2_zero (30 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جااااااااااااامدين اوى *
*بس سدقونى مصر زى ما فيها الوحش فيها الحلو ا*
*انا بحبها اوى *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جااااااااااااامدين اوى *
> *بس سدقونى مصر زى ما فيها الوحش فيها الحلو ا*
> *انا بحبها اوى *​





*طب والنبي وانا حلفتك بالغالي 

تقوليلي ع حاجه عدله فيها

شوارعها ولا ناسها ولا بيوتها ولا عربيتها

هي مصر ادتك ايه :t9:

حبيها يا باك الحب حلو برضه 30:​*


----------



## MATTEW (30 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جااااااااااااامدين اوى *
> *بس سدقونى مصر زى ما فيها الوحش فيها الحلو ا*
> *انا بحبها اوى *​



ايه ده بتحبي فيها ايه بالظبط

مفيهاش حاجه ماشيه صح او عدل


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبتني قوي العربيه دي​*
> 
> *دي موديل كام دي*​
> *تسلم ايديكي جوفاني*​
> ...


 عجبتك العربيه اجبلك وحده
علي العموم ديه موديل ادي زوبه زققه ٣٥٠ قبل الميلاد​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جااااااااااااامدين اوى *
> *بس سدقونى مصر زى ما فيها الوحش فيها الحلو ا*
> *انا بحبها اوى *​


 وانا كمان بحبها بس لما روحت مصر كانو كل الناس
بتقول كلمه واحده
(هي ديه مصر وهي ديه قله الاصل ههههههههه)​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب والنبي وانا حلفتك بالغالي ​*
> 
> *تقوليلي ع حاجه عدله فيها*​
> *شوارعها ولا ناسها ولا بيوتها ولا عربيتها*​
> ...


لا يامايكل كل حاجه في مصر ممكن تكون وحشه
شوارعهاو بيوتها و عربيتها بس ناسها احسن ناس مش كلهم ههههه:smi411:​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (2 يوليو 2010)

اية دة يا جوفانى حرام عليكى كفاية فضايح بقى










يا بنتى دة اكيد كان رايح يصلى وخاف يتسرق منة ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه  اليافطة دى فى اسكندرية فى العصافرة








ده على اساس انهم هيشوفوا اليافطة






عشان محدش يقول برج بيزا المائل

احسن منه اهوو​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2010)

*



طب والنبي وانا حلفتك بالغالي 



تقوليلي ع حاجه عدله فيها


شوارعها ولا ناسها ولا بيوتها ولا عربيتها


هي مصر ادتك ايه :t9:



حبيها يا باك الحب حلو برضه 30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
متقولش ايه ادتنا مصر

قول هندى ايه لمصر​*​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 يوليو 2010)

_هههههههههههههه
سكر ياتاسوني
اولا حمدلله علي السلامه
بجد ضحكتيني اوي
ميرسي علي الردود_​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 يوليو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> اية دة يا جوفانى حرام عليكى كفاية فضايح بقى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_* اصل هو ده الي حليته  حرام يضيع
اما بلنسبه للفاضيح فضايح ايه هو انا لسه جبت حاحه
ماخفي كان اعظم هههههههههههه ده لسه كتر
مش بيقولو مصر هي امهم حد يعمل كده في مامته
هههههههههه كفايه كده ده انا هضرب*_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يوليو 2010)

شىء مؤسف ان تكون بلد الحضارة بهذا المستوى


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

ومين قال لحضرتك انها بلد الحضاره
كانت حضاره عند الفراعنه
موسف بجد ان شعب يفضل يفتخر بلحضاره لحد لما يبقو متخلفين
وعشان محدش يضربني قصدي متخلفين في العلم​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

*



*


السيرك القومى فرع التكيف




مصر ام الأخترعات 
*.*
*



*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (15 يوليو 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمال اوى جيوفانى​_


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه

تحفففففففففة جيوفانى

هى دى مصر​


----------



## girgis2 (15 يوليو 2010)

*لا لا يا جماعة **عيب **متقولوش على مصر كده*

*مصر هي أمي*

*وبعدين دي ميزات مش عيوب **يعني مثلاااا............*














*بالشكل ده هناكل سندوتش تلوث ونشرب عصير زبالة ونحلي بقى*

*عند العبيط*

*بالذمة في بلد تانية ممكن نلاقي فيها الميزات دي*

*أشك **اذن أنا دبوس*

*وبالنسبة لصورة شارع اللقاني دا عشان الانجليزي بيكتب عكس العربي من الشمال لليمين وعشان كده اتجاه السهم اختلف*

*أنتوا بتتكلموا ازاي ياجماعة !!!*​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههه​_
> 
> 
> _جمال اوى جيوفانى _​


ميرسي ياحبيبتي
علي مروريك​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> تحفففففففففة جيوفانى​
> 
> هى دى مصر​


 ميرسي  ياتاسوني ياحبيبتي
علي مروريك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

girgis2 قال:


> *لا لا يا جماعة **عيب **متقولوش على مصر كده*​
> 
> *مصر هي أمي*​
> ​
> ...


في حد يعمل في مامته كده​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (16 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## hanysabry (17 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه بجد​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي علي المرور
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## govany shenoda (1 أغسطس 2010)

*جت على الساعة دي ؟؟؟*

*



*
*استخدام جديد للهارد ديسك*

*



*

*



*
*كلامك اوامر
التزموا بالتعليمات المكتوبه كويس
*​*
**



*


*



*​*
**اصل الناس دي مش بتلبس غير شرابات*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*عليه العوض فى الانجليزى كانت على ايامنا Just
*​*
** 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 أغسطس 2010)

*
بجد كنت هموت من الضحك على دول
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه يادى الفضايح بقينا شهرة عالمية 
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع


----------



## govany shenoda (5 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي كيرلس علي مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (5 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههه يادى الفضايح بقينا شهرة عالمية
> شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع


 لالالا متقوليش كده
ده وسام لكل مصري ههههههههههههههه
ولا ايه


----------



## govany shenoda (5 أغسطس 2010)

*اوعى تبص شمالك وتطير الركعيين هههههههههه*






*ده انجليزى ده يا مرسى *
*



*
*ياعم تعالوا أنزلوا معانا كلنا أخوة *
*



*
*رغيف عيش دعايه لشركة فودافون*​


----------



## youo92 (5 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوين خالص​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2010)

*يابنتي كفايه فضايح
هو انتي بتعزي مصر قوي كده
شكلنا وحش قدام الاجانب​*


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أغسطس 2010)

youo92 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوين خالص​


 ميرسي علي الرد
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يابنتي كفايه فضايح​*
> *هو انتي بتعزي مصر قوي كده*
> 
> *شكلنا وحش قدام الاجانب*​


 ليه يامايكل كده هو انتو اتكسفتو ولا ايه
مش بتقولو مصر امي في حد يعمل 
في مامته كده ولو علي الاجانب هما بيجو وبيشوفو
عشان خطرك انت بس مش هبطل هههههه بس هخف شويه
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## raffy (6 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حد يسكتى والنبى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الناس اتهبلت ولا اييييييييييييييييييية


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي رافي علي الرد
وطلما حلفتيني بلغالي عليا هههههههههههه
محدش يسكتها ياجماعه خلوها تضحك
​


----------

